
Toyota, Hybrid Innovator, Holds Back in Race to Go Electric  - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/20/business/energy-environment/20electric.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
shotmaker
Fully electric is basically a coal powered car, as most our juice comes from
coal.

